
Google's text to mp3 URL-based API - ssn
http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello+hackers
======
peterwwillis
403's with wget user-agent.

    
    
      pwillis@bobdobbs ~/ :) wget "http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello+hackers"
      --10:11:36--  http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello+hackers
                 => `translate_tts?q=hello+hackers.1'
      Resolving translate.google.com... 74.125.91.100, 74.125.91.101, 74.125.91.102, ...
      Connecting to translate.google.com|74.125.91.100|:80... connected.
      HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
      10:11:37 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
      
      pwillis@bobdobbs ~/ :( wget -U "Lynx 1.2.3.4" "http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello+hackers"
      --10:11:41--  http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello+hackers
                 => `translate_tts?q=hello+hackers.1'
      Resolving translate.google.com... 74.125.91.138, 74.125.91.139, 74.125.91.100, ...
      Connecting to translate.google.com|74.125.91.138|:80... connected.
      HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
      Length: 6,192 (6.0K) [audio/mpeg]
      
      100%[====================================>] 6,192         --.--K/s             
      
      10:11:41 (103.07 KB/s) - `translate_tts?q=hello+hackers.1' saved [6192/6192]

------
est
I posted this to reddit a month ago

<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a52in/>

And previously there was a TTS engine on youtube
[http://www.youtube.com/preview_comment?q=hello%20Mr.%20Ander...](http://www.youtube.com/preview_comment?q=hello%20Mr.%20Anderson&t=-XoSYL20xbD-e4ZeoecPL6h56hh8MTIzMjYzMTg4OQ==)

where t is defined in the page HTML

    
    
        var previewCommentToken = '-XoSYL20xbD-e4ZeoecPL6h56hh8MTIzMjYzMTg4OQ%3D%3D';

------
wmblaettler
This looks to be a part of their translation service, not explicitly a public
TTS API and may be subject to use restrictions.

------
igorgue
404?

~~~
jrnkntl
refresh?

~~~
t_b
rel="noreferrer" should be used in the link. So yes, refresh.

~~~
igorgue
Thanks!

------
milestinsley
The input string appears to be limited to 100 characters in length.

Still very interesting though. I hope Google publish this as a more formal
API.

------
jorgem
Any other query string options?

------
webology
This technology has been around for so long that I hope Google or someone will
push it to the point of sounding much more human like instead of so robotic-
like.

~~~
m_eiman
IBM's text-to-speech tech is pretty impressive.

<http://www.research.ibm.com/tts/coredemo.shtml>

Try putting "Hi there, it seems you come from Hacker News. Do you like it
there?" with the male voice.

